# What to read after 50 Shades of Gray?



## LauraO (Jun 17, 2012)

If you read 50 Shades of Gray and enjoyed it, where would you go next? Any other authors, series, or suggestions?

Thanks all!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

What specifically did you enjoy about _Fifty Shades of Grey_? The relationship, the sex, the BDSM, etc...?

Two books that are often recommended to _Fifty Shades_ readers are _Bared to You_ by Silvia Day and _Beautiful Disaster_ by Jamie McGuire. _Overseas_ by Beatriz Williams is another one I've seen recommended.

This post at the romance blog Dear Author collects some recommendations for _Fifty Shades_ readers.


----------

